# Another Nice Watch.



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Some great quartz in the favourite watch thread,good to see lots of nice modern looking watches IMO.

Seen before and just an excuse to post but here is my Rado again.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

From behind


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

...and they don't come much more modern looking than that. That's a beauty.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thanks Rich


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice,


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Not an entirely dissimilar look to the o.d.m Visionary, although the o.d.m doesn't have all those hi-tech materials of course, or the bracelet, and it's a different colour! In fact, the more I look, the more I think they're not similar at all


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I do like that,in fact I like most of the O.D.M. range.

I nearly bought an Uncompromising as it IMO looks a little Rado like.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Guys, it's a quartz forum, not a ladies watch forum!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

AlexR said:


> I do like that,in fact I like most of the O.D.M. range.
> 
> I nearly bought an Uncompromising as it IMO looks a little Rado like.
> 
> ...


I nearly went for that one too. The only thing that put me off slightly was the buttons on the side. If it had the tilt switch mechnism of the Mysterious or the recessed buttons of the Visionary, I'd have got an Uncompromising I think.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> Guys, it's a quartz forum, not a ladies watch forum!


I'm definitely no lady!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Its very sad but I`m starting to like the look of the Connect Dot Matrix watch









help wheres my poljot Aviator


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Not sure what do you mean by Ladies watch?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Just winding you up.









two bites in three minites, not bad


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

My Rado is unisex


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

After talking with a friend the other day I wan't another Breitling Aerospace.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> two bites in three minites, not bad


Careful of going for a third bite David:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hoping to get a CWC G10 from a forgotten box







in the not too distant future


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Funny that Roy,I want one of those


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Funny that Roy,I want one of those
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the trouble is Alex Roy thinks that just because he`s been up all night and its

Sunday he can spend the day slacking


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> > Funny that Roy,I want one of those
> ...


No fear,


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I'll have it when you are finished with it Roy.


----------

